# Suche nach stabilen Teichnetz



## Wutz (16. Nov. 2022)

_Hallo und Servus,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem stabilen und robusten Teichnetz, das ich zum überspannen meines 8x6 m Teiches verwenden möchte.
Es gibt ja unzählige Anbieter, aber die Qualität so mancher Netze ist doch (gelinde ausgedrückt) bescheiden. Um zu verhindern, dass sich das Netz auf die Wasseroberfläche absenkt, ist eine Vorspannung unerlässlich. Dies ist aber nur bei stabilen, robusten Netzen möglich.
Ich hatte mir schon vor Jahren ein Muster eines norddeutschen Herstellers zukommen lassen, diese verwendeten Materialien entsprach der Qualität eines Bundeswehr-Tarnnetzes. Jeder der bei der Bundeswehr war, kennt das. Aber aus Preisgründen habe ich mich damals doch anders entschieden. Im nachhinein ein großer Fehler, der mir viel Ärger erspart hätte.

Daher meine Frage, wer kennt solche Hersteller die ähnlich wie die Bundeswehr-Tarnnetze, solch haltbare Netze herstellen?

Alternativ würde ich auch ein original BW-Tarnnetz verwenden, aber das Netz alleine ist mir natürlich lieber.


Schöne Grüsse aus Bayern

Franz_


----------



## PeBo (16. Nov. 2022)

Hallo Franz, du kannst ein stabiles Laubschutznetz bei Naturagart bekommen Link
Dazu gibt es auch Stützen und Spannseile.

Ich habe es bei mir etwas günstiger gelöst und ein günstiges Netz an einem gespannten Seil (an diesem hängt im Sommer das Sonnensegel) von oben abgehängt:






Das funktioniert auch schon seit Jahren so. Wird ja auch nur für wenige Wochen im Jahr benötigt.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Opa Graskop (16. Nov. 2022)

Also diese Konstruktion für die Halterung des Netzes find ich genial  
Die baue ich mit Sicherheit nächsten Herbst nach!


----------



## Wutz (16. Nov. 2022)

Hallo Peter,

ja so schaut's bei mir anfangs auch aus. Aber direkt in der Nähe steht beim Nachbar ein großer Walnussbaum und etwas überhöht auf meiner Seite (und auch noch in der Hauptwindrichtung) ein 20 m hohe Zitterpappel. Da nicht alle Blätter vom Netz geweht werden, sammeln sich mit der Zeit viele an, die dann mit dem Regen nass und schwer werden. Ich habe es schon mehrfach mit kreuz und quer gespannten Seilen versucht, aber früher oder später liegt das  Netz an manchen Stellen im Wasser. Erst gestern habe ich das Netz mit dem gesammelten Laub aus dem Wasser gezogen um den ersten Frost zu vermeiden, der dann wieder alles zugefroren hätte. Jetzt sind wieder zwei große, schwere Säcke gefüllt und die Bäume immer noch annähernd vollständig belaubt.

Grüsse


----------



## Turbo (16. Nov. 2022)

Salü
Finde die Netze einfach nur sowas von hässlich.  
Kommt mir nie auf den Teich.
Habe bei mir in der Hauptflugrichtung des Laubs vor der Wasserfläche eine Bepflanzung, welche das Laub grösstenteils auffängt, bevor es im Teich landet. Wäre für dich vielleicht auch ein Lösungsweg.


----------



## lubu (19. Nov. 2022)

Natürlich sind Netze nicht schön, aber dafür sinnvoll. bei mir liegt ein 0815 Netz 14x14m im Teich und sammelt das ganze Laub. Ende Dezember kommt es raus. Alle paar Jahre muß ein neues her, da die Löcher immer mehr werden (dicke Äste von Kiefer usw.).
Ein Netz ist bei mir aber 1000x besser als eine Bepflanung des Ufers mit hohen Gräsern, da das Laub trotzdem im Teich landet. Ein wenig hält die Bepflanzung ab, aber nicht viel.


----------



## PeBo (19. Nov. 2022)

Turbo schrieb:


> Finde die Netze einfach nur sowas von hässlich.
> Kommt mir nie auf den Teich.


Natürlich empfinde ich ein Netz auch nicht als Teichschmuck. Ich freue mich auch jedesmal, wenn ich das Teil nach wenigen Wochen wieder entfernen kann, aber es hält halt wirklich einen Großteil der Blätter vom Teich fern.
Jeder der einen Teich in der Nähe von großen Bäumen hat, weiß, dass ein Blatt, welches einmal im Teich gelandet ist, von alleine nicht mehr heraus kommt. Deshalb finde ich es immer noch besser, ein paar Wochen im Jahr mit diesem Anblick zu leben, als das ganze Jahr gegen die Rückstände der Blätter kämpfen zu müssen.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Lion (19. Nov. 2022)

Teichnetz ja oder nein ?
Ist ein Teichnetz sinnvoll, bezw. muss es sein ?
In der Natur gehört Laub zum Kreislauf und somit kann Laub im Teich auch seinen Beitrag leisten.
-PH Wert senken und die Huminsäure soll ja auch gut sein gegen Bakterien-

Wenn ich also, bevor das Laub zu Boden sinkt es entferne, dürfte das eine gute Alternative zu einem Netz sein.
Der Wind treibt das Laub fast immer in eine Richtung auf dem Wasser und hier lässt es sich alle 1bis 2 Tage
sehr schnell mit einem *grösserem* Kescher entfernen bevor es zu Boden sinkt und dort fault.

Der relativ natürliche Kreislauf bleibt somit erhalten.
Kein Netz welches auch andere Tiere stört und kein neuer Müll für die Meere.

VG. Léon


----------

